# Fuente regulada con transistores



## Neldon (Ene 6, 2008)

Hola, por favor necesito que alguien me ayude con los datos necesarios para la Construcción de una fuente regulada de voltaje, con salida variable de 1.5V a 30V y 2A; con protección contra cortocircuitos, con elementos activos, pasivos y discretos. Lo que quiere decir que esta fuente no la puedo hacer con integrados, sino solo a base de transistores, diodos y resistencias... De antemano les doy las gracias a quien me pueda ayudar. espero una pronta respuesta porque necesito...?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2008)

Aqui tienes algo como para empezar, todas con componentes discretos, tendras que adaptarlas a tu necesidad de corriente y tension, pero no es dificil.

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente2.htm
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news13/nota02.htm
http://www.doschivos.com/trabajos/tecnologia/763.htm
http://www.electronica2000.com/fuentes/fuenteregulada.htm


----------



## Neldon (Ene 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias amigo de verdad me sirven de mucha ayuda, recien los estaba viendo y me parecen muy buenos, ahora solo es cuestión de modificarle un poco a alguno para que cumpla con los requerimientos que necesito, espero no resulte trabajoso, y tal ves me puedes recomendar un programa simulador de circuitos, por cierto, muchas gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2008)

Multisim 10

No se si sera el mejor pero me llevo muy bien con el !


----------



## Neldon (Ene 9, 2008)

Gracias voy a intentarlo con ese programa, te cuento que ya arme una fuente con un circuito que me enviaste, claro que hice unos pequeños cambios para adquirir los datos que necesito, y solo tuve un problema en el potenciómetro pero después viendo bien había sido porque el transistor ha estado mal polarizado. Al final, después de darme cuenta, ya quedó super bien la fuente. Aún no he quemado nada todavía y no se la sensación que es? , me imagino que tu ya has de conocer esa sensación por eso me aconsejas que la disfrute verdad...?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

Me alegro que te quedara "Super bien la fuente".


----------

